# South East KKF Blow OutKitchen Knife, Scotch and Food Extravaganza



## Mucho Bocho

South East KKF Blow OutKitchen Knife, Scotch and Food Extravaganza

Im thinking about hosting a KKF party for forum members in September at house in Raleigh, NC for a South East KKF gathering? Im trying to gauge interest. 

Since we need something to do with our knives other than sharpen and handle them, lets use them to cut delicious food with? I was thinking that we could choose recipes from the KKF Cookbook post? 

Finally, we need something to wash down all that delicious food with and Scotch has always worked for me. For those whom want to partake, bring a bottle of decent (>$50) Scotch. My preference is toward the Isla style by I like the others too. And if Scotch isnt your bag, bring another spirit. Mescal, Bourbon.. If you dont drink, thats fine too. 

I can accommodate up to about 20 people and can easily sleep ten or more. We can work out all the details once we determine that the interest is there. I live six minutes from the Raleigh Airport, RDU. All members are welcome, even/especially Dave M. Maybe hell reconsider sharpening my Moris LOL. Be great to get some folks from out of town too?

I have every kitchen cooking device imaginable except for a centrifuge and Paco Jet. So lets get creative!

Respond to this thread if your interested. Send thoughts questions and ideas.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I'm definitely in!
Yes 2 Scotch, and yes to Bourbon, and me likey Irish Whiskey too!
I hope you have a centrifuge, Paco-Jet, and an anti-griddle before this happens though!

If BoardSmith and NoChop don't attend, I'm going to go and kidnap them.
They both have guns so I might not be successful!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Chris, Chop PM me with a very non-comittal comittment ;0 He wasn't crazy about the boze being present either. Hopefully he will come but I'm not holding my breath. What about Tom? we don't have anybody from Asheville on the forum?

Could be fun to do a whole pig lual style. I know just where I could burry the pig. we could just use my thermocouple to determine when she's done? Be waesome to get a suckling pig but Nahunta won't sell them that small. The smallest they will sell is 125LB. I really don't wan't to lug that hog into my shower for preping. Plus its upstairs and I have white carpet. Might look like JASON Vorhees payed my house a visit. HA


----------



## chinacats

Love to come and enjoy some scotch--or tequila which is more my summertime drink. Either way, sounds like a good time!

Cheers!


----------



## DWSmith

knyfeknerd said:


> If BoardSmith and NoChop don't attend, I'm going to go and kidnap them.
> They both have guns so I might not be successful!



Three guns! Several knives! But I will try but it will be getting very close to the Christmas rush time and I am not sure how busy I will be then. Just keep me informed.


----------



## ThEoRy

No Pacojet????!! I'm out!


----------



## panda

prefer beer for food, but i'm down for bourbon post-meal. chris & i are in charlotte, if anyone else from this area is going we could all carpool.


----------



## Dave Martell

Mucho Bocho said:


> All members are welcome, even/especially Dave M. Maybe hell reconsider sharpening my Moris LOL.




Boy would I LOVE to visit down there with you guys. I can't attend this year's ECG but who knows maybe a SEKKFBO will be something we could do. I guess I'll leave it open as a maybe and see how my work and life goes, Sept is a ways off after all. 

PS - I love pig


----------



## pumbaa

I am down


----------

